# Little three year old riding bareback and bridleless



## Crimsonhorse01

That is a million dollar pony. Thank you for that video it made my day so much better.


----------



## gypsygirl

that is one cute pony & one cute kid =]


----------



## kevinshorses

Fantastic!! Somebody has spent alot of time with both the pony and the girl.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Adorable pony and little girl...
unfortunatly the entire time I was waiting for her to get a hoof to the face


----------



## APHA MOMMA

I thought the video was amazing!! It reminds me of how I was as a child with horses and how my 2 yr old daughter is right now. I think that pony must have been very very well trained, respectable, and tolerant with children which is so great!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## charlene1985

I hope when i have a kid they will enjoy horses as much as that little girl, saw a few things that could of went wrong but all in all it was a nice video


----------



## EveningShadows

I've seen this vid before and if you look at the write up on youtube, it's an older pony with TONNES of training, the kid is her little sister I believe. You can tell just from the vid that it's a controlled, taught rear, not just a spastic reaction...I think this pony is one in a million and the kid has more guts than me!


----------



## ClassicalRomantic

incredilble pony!


----------



## BaliDoll

wow! amazing video! my first pony was very well trained, but nothing like that, haha! He's so cuuute, too! I loved when she walked under his belly and he just stood there. This put a GIANT smile on my face! thanks for sharing


----------



## reining girl

That is an awsome video!!!! That is one amazingly well trained pony.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

What an adorable pony! Reminds e alot of an older version of visbre's pony. Both have been taught to do tricks in a calm, controllable manner, no feet flailing around from a ****y looking, confused horse!

And that kid! What a set of legs, I doubt I could stay on a rearing horse bareback and bridless!


----------



## bubblegum

i was on another forum when i first saw this clip and there was outrage at it as she is so young and the horse does not have a lead rope on it


----------



## aussielover310

I love this video, cute pony & girl.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

bubblegum said:


> i was on another forum when i first saw this clip and there was outrage at it as she is so young and the horse does not have a lead rope on it


Yeah, FHOTD tore it into tiny pieces which REALLY ticked me off. Seriously, what is WITH this generation of molly coddle people? We can't bubble wrap our children, and at that size, I somehow highly doubt a bridle would even be helpful to her if she was on a pony that bolted.

I'd way rather see her on a blatantly well trained pony that's suited to her size bareback and bridles then see a youngster on a little demon of an out of control Shetland with tack.

Absolutely adorable video, I never get tired of watching it. That's a darn good way to nurture a child's interest.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

On youtube the person said it was her 8 year old pony that she out grew. I was amazed! My little pony is 19(we got him when he was thirteen) and he will do anything for me but for untrained beginners... He will be as stubborn as a mule. He sits by the gate the whole time and they sit there kicking and trying to get him to move. But even he wont do that kind of things for me!


----------



## RoosterDo

That is a million dollar pony for sure!!!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Wow! Thats amazing!


----------



## Villey

Oww, they look so cute! Absolutely beautiful pony and the girl seems to love him so much :}


----------



## BaileeJJMommy

You can tell that pony loves his little girl very much! What a cute video.


----------



## sillybunny11486

its a little irresponsible. if i had my child riding a pony like that i would be holding her on and walking the pony. she could have very easlily slipped off the back, or the pony could have rolled over instead of just sitting there and rolled over that girl. the pony is very well trained but that girl dosent have a "spotter" anywere close enough to get to her if sometime happens.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

its not like that was her first time riding and its her sister who put the video on youtube not her mom. I do not know them and I would have changed a few things but i do not find it unsafe. She was wearing a helmet and had a good grip on his mane the whole time.


----------



## rocky pony

sillybunny11486 said:


> its a little irresponsible. if i had my child riding a pony like that i would be holding her on and walking the pony. she could have very easlily slipped off the back, or the pony could have rolled over instead of just sitting there and rolled over that girl. the pony is very well trained but that girl dosent have a "spotter" anywere close enough to get to her if sometime happens.


 
I'm with you. I'm all about starting them on horses early, but I just don't think a kid that young should be on a horse (even if it is a pony) without even a halter on, with no adult close enough to be able to do anything in the event of an accident. if I had a kid I'd be putting them on a horse from a very young age, but not alone like that.
yeah this is "cute", but it's not so cute to think about all of the things that could go wrong, and she's just so young.
it would be much cuter if the pony was wearing a halter and there was an adult in the picture. even with a super well trained horse like that, I'm sure that he spooks sometimes. he is a living thing after all.

it's great that she's wearing a helmet, but what about the rest of her tiny little body? he may be a pony, but he could still crush her.
don't get me wrong, I hate when parents are super overprotective and coddle their kids as some people mentioned, but come on. this is a three year old. there has to be a line drawn somewhere.


----------



## Gidji

Although that was cute  That whole time I was thinking 'Fix that helmet! Stand to the side little girl or he'll strike you! Hold on!'. A LOT of things could've gone wrong, but they didn't.
When I'm older, I wouldn't let my kids do that. I wouldn't wrap them in cotton wool, its just there was a lot of things that could've gone wrong.


----------

